
Why basic security practices matter for everyone - mooreds
https://about.gitlab.com/blog/2020/09/14/why-basic-security-practices-matter-for-everyone/
======
dTal
Clickbait title. This is a biographic interview, and at no point is the title
question addressed. There is a single personal anecdote about a time they were
hacked, and a single piece of extremely general advice to those writing
software (to wit, "think about untrusted input").

~~~
somedude11
Thanks, saved me some time.

